# Diagrama o manual de servicio de UPS Kin-625ap



## Edediaz (Sep 2, 2015)

Saludo a todos estoy buscando el manual de servicio o el esquema de la UPS Model: kin-625ap.


----------



## KareDany (Feb 25, 2016)

Saludos

Acá te adjunto Esquema UPS KIN-625

KareDany


----------



## Edediaz (Feb 29, 2016)

Gracias por la informacion amigo.


----------



## Edediaz (Feb 29, 2016)

OK muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## KareDany (Mar 8, 2016)

Por nada hermano. Deseo te pueda ser útil el esquema subido para que puedas solucionar la rotura del back-up.

Saludos:

KareDany.


----------



## Montoto (May 13, 2021)

Como quitarle Greenpower a mi UPS Centella Kin-625A


----------



## Fropa (Dic 15, 2021)

Montoto dijo:


> Como quitarle Greenpower a mi UPS Centella Kin-625A


*¿ P*udiste quitarle el green power a tu UPS?*,* quiero hacerle lo mismo al mio es el mismo


----------



## Frankmep (May 18, 2022)

Alguien a podido bajar el disparo de la ups kin 625a de 11 volt a menos....para configuracion li ion?


----------

